# SSL Zertifikat ISPConfig 3



## redi78 (19. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe bei einer Webdomain ein Zertifikat erstellt und auch aktiviert. 

Wenn ich jetzt die entsprechende https://www.domain.xy URL auftrufe erhalte ich im Firefox folgende Fehlermeldung:

(Fehlercode: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)


Wie kann ich das beheben bzw. was bedeutet dieser Fehler?

Danke und lg,
redi78


----------



## Till (20. Aug. 2009)

Das SSL Cert ist fehlerhaft oder aber es wurde nicht erzeugt. Möglicherweise hast Du irgendwelche nicht erlaubten Zeichen in den SSL Cert Eingebafeldern verwendet.


----------



## redi78 (20. Aug. 2009)

Mhhh ja das mit den Zeichen könnte sein. Leider kann ich es über ISPConig 3 nicht mehr löschen. Wie mache ich das jetzt?

lg redi78


----------



## Till (20. Aug. 2009)

Daten korrekt eingeben und neu erzeugen auswählen.


----------



## redi78 (20. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Till,

danke das wars. Waren tatsächlich unerlaubte Zeichen...

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (20. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Till,

leider habe ich mich zu früh gefreut. Nach wie vor erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Fehler: Gesicherte Verbindung fehlgeschlagen  

Ein Fehler ist während einer Verbindung mit mccormick-ersatzteile.com aufgetreten.

SSL hat einen Eintrag erhalten, der die maximal erlaubte Länge überschritten hat.

(Fehlercode: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
    *   Die Website kann nicht angezeigt werden, da die Authentizität der erhaltenen Daten nicht verifiziert werden konnte.

    *   Kontaktieren Sie bitte den Inhaber der Website, um ihn über dieses Problem zu informieren. Alternativ können Sie auch die Funktion im Hilfe-Menü verwenden, um diese Website als fehlerhaft zu melden.
```
Habe diesen Fehler trotz Neuerstellung des SSL Cert erhalten. Was kann ich machen?

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (21. Aug. 2009)

Kann das eventuell daran liegen?


```
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [error] VirtualHost *:443 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.99:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Fri Aug 21 12:46:02 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.99:443 has no VirtualHosts
```
lg redi78


----------



## Till (21. Aug. 2009)

Es scheint so als ob Du keine Ip für das Web ausgewählt hast. SSL Webs funktionieren nicht mit *.


----------



## redi78 (22. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Till,

ja das wars. Dankeschön.

lg redi78


----------

